# Rear cargo lights - any way to switch them off with the hatch open?



## lintbrush (Jan 15, 2018)

The only way I’ve been able to turn off the cargo lights in the far back of my Atlas with the hatch open is to use my key to flip the latch to trick the car to think the hatch is closed. I was able to force all the other interior lights to remain off when opening the doors, but this stumped me. Anyone figure this out? This workaround isn’t great since you then have to unlock the latch with the fob, but then the hatch willl not electronically close. I had to use the fob to flip the latch open, manually close the hatch.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Read the OM. You might learn a lot.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Good question...never thought of this! Interested to see but I'm thinking the answer is no.

So when you open the hatch without the ignition in the accessory position, they will go out on a timer. But I don't see anyway to turn them off with a switch - the switch for the front domes doesn't impact the cargo area lights.


----------

